

Ask HN: How to think of an idea for a cool project? - rainhacker

I have tried many times to come up with an idea to start a personal project. However, every time I come up with something either a similar or better implementation exists or the amount of time, effort and skills involved huge. It would be great for me if you can share some thoughts&#x2F;experiences of how you come up with and idea for projects.
Reasons why I wan&#x27;t to do this:
- It&#x27;s fun
- Will me a better programmer (I think)
- Looks good on my resume
======
parkovski
A lot of times I start something to learn a new language or technology - I
made a little Android game to learn about that, a compiler to learn LLVM, a
discussion forum to learn PHP and MySQL, a text reminder scheduler to learn
node.js.

None of those I would expect to generate a lot of interest, and there are
"better" solutions out there for all of them. But that's only taking into
consideration a potential customer's point of view. Each of those has been the
best solution for teaching myself what I wanted to learn.

